
Freelance: Junior Data analyst - reggiepret
Hi,
I am currently living in Boston, MA for around 4 months and can remotely help out with data analysis and a bit of model building. I am fresh out of the Udacity Data analyst nano-degree and Stanford Machine Learning Edx (Andrew Nq&#x27;s course). My background is in Chemical&#x2F;process engineering.
Comment below if you need someone to look at some of your data to help your business!
======
mtmail
Add yourself to the monthly
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967544](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16967544)

~~~
reggiepret
Thank you!

